# Eye Candy!



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Pls see link and go to 800g reef. Will post more as we advance. all top end equipment, will be full blown reef. http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/catalog/advanced_reef_gallery.php?level=album&id=1&plog_page=2


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

SLOW ISP... Pics take to long to load. Moving on.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, looks really nice. But I have to be selective in picking the pictures to look at. Took way too long to load. You go from micro tiny size picture that I can't even see anything to gargantuan size picture. Need to resize those pics to a viewable size.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Strange. I loaded those pics in 3-4 secs. But indeed, it looks awesome.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

strange as well as i just tried and they loaded quickly. they should auto re size when you click.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, I am at home now. I have no problem loading it at home. But when I a work when you're sharing the network with 400 other people it's pretty slow.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

